# Tyre upgrade for my Giant Defy 1



## Colinio (9 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I have had my Giant Defy 1 for about 4 months and I now wish to upgrade my tyres.

The bike currently has Giants P-R3 tyres.

I am thinking of upgrading to the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tyres. These have good reviews and people often comment on better feel and speed.

My question is how much noticeable will the difference be? Do tyre upgrades make a difference.

Should these new tyres improve my times a little?

Though I am quite new to road cycling, I am fit and can usually keep up with more experienced guys on my rides.

Thanks,
Colinio


----------



## lejogger (9 Aug 2012)

I thought about these, but they had mixed reviews on durability so I opted for the Continental GP4000s. What a tyre they are... fast, grippy... very much an upgrade from the Conti Ultra Sport I had on previously. I'd highly recommend them.

I haven't ever used the giant tyres you have currently, but I imagine both the Scwalbe and the Contis will be an upgrade, and the lower rolling resistance will have a small impact on your times, more so in a TT where they're at their limit rather than just on a club ride however. But better tyres definitely make a difference. It depends what sort of riding you do... just be wary that they're racing tyres and soft, so won't last as long as a training, commuting or touring tyre. I save mine for best and have Michelin Krylion Carbons on the commuter.


----------



## re84uk (9 Aug 2012)

I currently have vittoria rubino pro's on my defy 2 and have been quite impressed so far. Can't say I have noticed a speed increase but they are nice and smooth feeling on the road surface


----------



## defy-one (9 Aug 2012)

Oooh a fellow Defy 1 owner


----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2012)

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tyres. well happy with mine.


----------



## defy-one (9 Aug 2012)

And another .... It's like waiting for a bus :-)


----------



## MattHB (9 Aug 2012)

derrick said:


> Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tyres. well happy with mine.



The rear I bought lasted 2 weeks and 150 miles on our Dorset back roads. Terrible.


----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> The rear I bought lasted 2 weeks and 150 miles on our Dorset back roads. Terrible.


I've hit pot holes done a bit off road all the country roads around this way and they are still as good as new, had them on for a few months now no probs at all, love the way the bike rides and feels, ride with others who have them and they have had no probs, i would reccomend them 100%.


----------



## MattHB (9 Aug 2012)

Mine sliced to bits. Gravel got embedded so deep in the cuts that I couldn't get it out and I had to bin it after 4 pu**tures in 2 days.

Just my experience is all.


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Aug 2012)

I havent tried the zx`s myself, but a friend has. He said the speed was awsome, but they only lasted about 300 miles. He had 4 punctures in that time.

Unless you are racing or club-running I would go for something a bit harder wearing, like krlions (or pro 4 endurance as they are now) or the pro 4 service course.

Just realised Im a Michelin man!


----------



## PpPete (9 Aug 2012)

Another happy rider of Krylion and Pro 4 Endurance here....
Had one of each on for a 200 km on flinty Dorset lanes last w/e .... no probs at all.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Aug 2012)

PaulSecteur said:


> I havent tried the zx`s myself, but a friend has. He said the speed was awsome, but they only lasted about 300 miles. He had 4 punctures in that time.
> 
> Unless you are racing or club-running I would go for something a bit harder wearing, like krlions (or pro 4 endurance as they are now) or the pro 4 service course.
> 
> Just realised Im a Michelin man!


 
I'm not sure about the Pro 4s, would be interested as was always a fan of the Pro 3s but they get seriously cut up and are not, IMO, the most durable tyre. Not saying the Pro 4s are the same by the way but many others have said GP 4000s over the new Michelins...

?


----------

